# Halfords MF wheel brush



## 7and911 (Mar 2, 2014)

Saw this at halfords today:

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_922517_langId_-1_categoryId_255232#tab3

Soft, long enough to reach the inner rim, but hasn't got good review on halfords website  errmm, may be because the reviewer were applying hard pressure on it???

Any experience from DW please

Cheers

A


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

going by the reviews its a piece of junk


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Could be good if it was made better, but the sponge inside the microfibre sleeve is only glued to a flat metal piece attatched to the handle. Mine came apart on the third wheel. 
Mike


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

I also have it. Pile of ****


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Fellow member on DS3club bought a microfibre wheel brush from Halfords in the 3 for 2 deal.
What a mistake used it only twice and the metal rod which runs through the brush came through the microfibre cloth bit  (stuff of nightmares). He now has one slightly scratched Bellone alloy, luckily he thinks they will polish out and that he noticed before doing the other 3.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

absolute s****!!!! falls to bits


----------



## Cab2cos (Apr 1, 2013)

So what's a good wheel brush please


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Bought an EZ Detail brush on HTST deal recently think it's a great piece of kit for inside of the wheels, also use a Valet Pro detailing brush for fiddly bits and a wash mitt for the face of the alloys.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Bought an EZ Detail brush on HTST deal recently think it's a great piece of kit for inside of the wheels, also use a Valet Pro detailing brush for fiddly bits and a wash mitt for the face of the alloys.


+1 I also have the Wheel Woolies for the insides of the alloys


----------



## 7and911 (Mar 2, 2014)

on the pic EZ looks like a "hard" brush...! any nice microfibre one please?

Cheers

A


----------



## roy7 (May 25, 2009)

Mine fell to bits,after 2 uses lol


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks quite good to be fair. Shame its god poor opinions so far. Still im going to try it so thanks op :thumb:


----------



## roy7 (May 25, 2009)

Gentle use would maybe be fine i got quite vigorous


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I have one of these and it's pants.

Wheel woolies are awesome but not cheap.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

roy7 said:


> Gentle use would maybe be fine i got quite vigorous


Must admit I probably did too,also think that dipping it in my wash bucket did'nt help either as it got saturated and heavy with water quickly. Perhaps a better way would be to use it slightly damp and not soaking wet,after spraying the wheel with whatever cleaner and using a hosegun to wet the wheel instead of soaking the microfibre brush? (Still think its a good idea, but poorly made.)
Mike


----------



## roy7 (May 25, 2009)

Think you have a good point mike,wet n soapy wheel and use the brush dry might lengthen the life a bit


----------



## shauncr91 (Apr 3, 2014)

I agree with what others have posted about the build quality, this aside however it is a very good brush and useful for dark wheels which are prone to showing scratches (My gloss black Team Dynamics are terrible for this). What I did was cut a small hole in the back of the cover and put a zip tie through that and around the hanging hoop at the top of the handle, problems solved :thumb:


----------



## roy7 (May 25, 2009)

Agree with that, if the design was toughened up a bit would be a 5 out of 5,light use, delicate hard to reach area's it's good for if used gently


----------

